# dont know what to name it but its a fatty



## krusher (Jul 27, 2008)

well,

I think the wife woke up on the chinese side of the bed and declared this morning that she was making egg rolls,,I said YUK.

When I got back from the store with what she needed I told her that I was making a fatty and told here what was going in it,, she said YUK....

I took a pack of the johnsonville stadium brats, a pack of johnsonville polish sausage, chili, some potatoes, and cabot seriously sharp white cheddar cheese.

I got the brats already cooked , so they had to be ground again. Patted all that out and put the chili on it and then some siced potatoes and all the cheese.

I forgot to take a pic of it rolled or sliced , but got the making of it and the finished shot.

I dont know what to name it ,, but it was good

The wife didnt like it , but I didnt like the egg rolls either.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks great to me Krusher!


----------



## richtee (Jul 27, 2008)

Two yuks make a right?  ;{)  Looks fine to me  !


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 27, 2008)

How bout smoked heart attack? Looks tasty though, I'll take your egg roll too.


----------



## kookie (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks damn good..............Good job..................


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd say that Fatty looks down right edible. Great ingredients.


----------



## moltenone (Jul 27, 2008)

that looks good,all the bacon reminds me of the return of the Mummy !!!!!

mark


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 27, 2008)

Great looking fattie;  I am wondering about using hashbrown potatoes or tater tots already baked in an oven for the same kind of fattie.  Did your potatoes get done enough for you?


----------



## richtee (Jul 27, 2008)

I did a venison/beef/pork fat fatty last night, stuffed with homefries--thin sliced potato and onion fried to brown before stuffing...most tasty!


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah Krusher fatty sounds good to me.......looks good to


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 28, 2008)

next time make the wife an egg roll fattie.  You can put everything in a fatty that you put in an egg roll.


----------



## krusher (Jul 28, 2008)

krusher fatty sounds like a good name.

the potatoes turned out great, I used new potatoes and sliced them about 1/4 inch thick.  They were like you want your taters after you boil them to make mashed.

I will have to tell her about the egg roll fatty possibility,  she has about a pound of her filling left over, cabbage, carrots, butter, ground chuck, and shrimp,,, got some onions,and those little chinese noodles thrown in there somewhere too.

yall have a good week, see ya on the smf


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 28, 2008)

if you do the egg roll fattie, please let me know how it turns out


----------



## krusher (Jul 28, 2008)

I told the wife about your egg roll fatty and she said YUM.

quess I'll be postin some q-view tommorow or the next day.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thtere is such thing as a bad FATTY... some are just better than others.


----------



## dingle (Jul 28, 2008)

Great job Krusher! thats on the fatty and your wife. Way to improvise and overcome!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 29, 2008)

I will be anxiously awaiting the result on the egg roll fattie


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 29, 2008)

Agreed! I'm feeling the creativity starting to surge again!

Not to be impatient, but....


----------



## white cloud (Jul 29, 2008)

good one rich


----------

